# More sad news



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

My little lilac girl, "pecious" sadly passed away last night...She was going to join us the end of this month and be our breeding queen when she was old enough..The breeder has Just emailed me now...

Im so heartbroken, I loved her so much...

View attachment untitled33.bmp


View attachment untitled77.bmp


View attachment untitled99.bmp


View attachment precious.bmp


Restin peace my little preciuos angel...


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh no, how awful, poor Precious. What a shock for both you and her breeder, she looks so well in the pictures.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so very sad to hear this awful news, you must be absolutely devastated.

How did this happen? Its so sudden.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh no! I was so shocked when I read this. I remember you first posting her pic and how excited you were. I am so so sorry for you  sending cyber hugs x.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh what a shame, she is such a sweet looking pussy too!! what did she die off?

I am so sorry rip precious


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I am so sorry.. totally gutted for you


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aw no what happened?
RIP precious


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh no poor you, you're really having a hard time of it at the moment 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh honey after everything now this im so sorry


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry, you loss your little baby to be


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so sorry to hear of your loss. its hard at any age *


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Her mummy got an infection when they were 3 weeks old, So it went straight to her kittens when feeding...after mums medication etc, 1 colourpoint died and 2 of the others were fine, but precious and her brother were still really bad and had to be hand fed....Her brother got stronger and was weaned of the liquid food, but precious just wasnt!!

She was very weak and hardley taking the liquid food, Then she found her this morning, curled up as if she was asleep, so im hoping she didnt suffer, and died in her sleep...


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Gutted for you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Poor little girl, and poor you. I am sorry.

Liz


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news...


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aw that is so sad, i'm so sorry for you and precious


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh no, that is so sad  i'm sorry.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

iam gutted for you, i lost a kitten in my last litter, its so hard. she must of passed in her sleep, sure she wouldnt of suffered.
rip
jenxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

So sorry, some babies are just not meant to be.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry for you ickle baby x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! I'm so, so, sorry Bless her, she was lovely*


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

reading this and looking at her dear lil face in the pitures really made me feel like crying 
im so very sorry for the loss of dear precious  rip baby girl x


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This is very sad news  my thoughts are with you at this sad time ((((Hug))))


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

Omg...i'm sooo very sorry to hear this...my thoughts are with you


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Omg...i'm sooo very sorry to hear this...my thoughts are with you


Hiya mate, yeh so very sad, the breeder has buried her in the garden and will be placing a plant on her...

Im so distraught at the moment, shes been my baby for weeks, she has offered me this little blue girl!
View attachment shia.bmp


View attachment shia2.bmp
we would call her shia...


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Little one
So sorry to read this sad news


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Hiya mate, yeh so very sad, the breeder has buried her in the garden and will be placing a plant on her...
> 
> Im so distraught at the moment, shes been my baby for weeks, she has offered me this little blue girl!
> View attachment 7737
> ...


Awwww shes lovely too...are you going to take her?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Hiya mate, yeh so very sad, the breeder has buried her in the garden and will be placing a plant on her...
> 
> Im so distraught at the moment, shes been my baby for weeks, she has offered me this little blue girl!
> View attachment 7737
> ...


The blue girl is nice KC, I know she will never replace your intended but there is hope there with her  Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

awww thats so sad im really sorry  RIP little girl x


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> Awwww shes lovely too...are you going to take her?


hiya, yeh i think we will take her, shes very pretty, shes only 4 weeks old, so wont be ready for a while..Il miss precious to bits, but this little girl needs a home too, and shes the closest thing iv got to precious....


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww bless, i hope everything goes well for you both


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that ....Shia is absolutely adorable too! 

L

X


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, she was absolutely gorgeous. 

Fiona


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Very sorry to read this sad news ((((( HUGS ))))) what a sweet baby, such a shame.


----------



## kallisti1987 (Jul 8, 2008)

Im so so sorry hun, I would be devastated. Love always xxxxx


----------

